# New At Cardiology Coding



## wandasw (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a Cardiologist coming to our Internal Medicine practice and I'm trying to get straight on some of his procedures.  He says he does valve calculations.??? Can anyone give me a direction as to coding for this?Thanks


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 14, 2008)

Does he do this via transthoracic echocardiography?  In the CPT Echocardiography instructions it states ....."appropriate measurements are obtained and recorded".  Could be 93307 but this is not my specialty.

Julie, CPC


----------



## wandasw (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks.  Yes he can obtain the measurement with echocardiography, but he also does it somehow during a heart cath. I have a lot to learn!!!!


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 16, 2008)

Do you have an Op Note that you could post?  That way the Cardio gurus can enlighten us both  

Julie, CPC


----------



## lulu95 (Jun 9, 2009)

*use of MOD 59 with the echo add-on codes 93320-93325*

our physicians know that the NCCI romoved its restriction on billing the echo. add-on codes together eff 05/01/09 so now we are billing all three codes.
Medicare denied the add-on codes because a Modifier is needed.
can we attached Modifier 59 to the Main code  (93306)?

thanks

MGAVIRIA


----------

